# dosificador de comida



## zapeitor (Jun 21, 2006)

lo primero hola a todos y despues la pregunta:


tengo que hacer "algo" esque no tengo ni idea de esto... jeje ops:  para que dosifique el pienso de un reptil (la cantidad de pienso es pequeña) aver si me podeis ayudar. habia pensado un tubo lleno de pienso tapado excepto por una pequeña abertura por donde sale el pienso (como los botes de espacias, y eso esta tapado por medio circulo que al girar lo deja abierto y cae la comida para eso habia pensado algo que haga que un motorcillo de esos pequeños (no se si son de 6 o 12 v) se encienda durante unos segundos dos veces al dia para que haga girar el semicirculo y destapone la abertura por donde sale el pienso.

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 21, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> lo primero hola a todos y despues la pregunta:
> 
> 
> tengo que hacer "algo" esque no tengo ni idea de esto... jeje ops:  para que dosifique el pienso de un reptil (la cantidad de pienso es pequeña) aver si me podeis ayudar. habia pensado un tubo lleno de pienso tapado excepto por una pequeña abertura por donde sale el pienso (como los botes de espacias, y eso esta tapado por medio circulo que al girar lo deja abierto y cae la comida para eso habia pensado algo que haga que un motorcillo de esos pequeños (no se si son de 6 o 12 v) se encienda durante unos segundos dos veces al dia para que haga girar el semicirculo y destapone la abertura por donde sale el pienso.
> ...



Hola, una vez vi uno que daba de comer a un perro 

Lo más sencillo es usar micros, pero nos e si sepa programarlos, ed lo contrario puede usar un contador como un cd4060 y hacerlo oscilara a la frecuencia que quiera.

Los motores sería más preciso usar un motor a pasos pero si no tiene, se podría hacer que uno de DC gire un tiempo hacia un lado, otro tiempo de regreso .

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 21, 2006)

Otra forma es utilizando una rueda taladrada: Un disco de madera con unos taladros axiales con una dosis cada uno.

Para fabricarlo haz la circunferencia, luego haz el agujero central un poco mas pequeño que el eje del motor. Pasale un tornillito y una tuerca pa hacer un eje que lo uniras a un taladro. Fijas el taladro fuertemente a una mesa, enciendes el motor y con papel de lija o mejor una lima torneas hasta conseguir una circunferencia perfecta.

Los pivotes son unos tornillos para madera de cabeza redonda que te permitiran ajustarlos con un tornavis.
El final de carrera permite controlar una dosis.
Cada vez que pulsas el boton el motor gira, el final de carrera deja de estar apretado por lo que se alimenta el motor hasta llegar al siguiente tornillo que se para.

La mayor dificulta esta en el tubo de alimentacion que debe quedar tapado y la comida no debe quedar entre el tubo y la rueda.


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 22, 2006)

tiopepe123, el problema esque es para cuando no este en casa y si hay que apretar un boton pues no me vale.

EinSoldiatGott 
Lo más sencillo es usar micros, pero nos e si sepa programarlos, ed lo contrario puede usar un contador como un cd4060 y hacerlo oscilara a la frecuencia que quiera. 

Los motores sería más preciso usar un motor a pasos pero si no tiene, se podría hacer que uno de DC gire un tiempo hacia un lado, otro tiempo de regreso . 

ya dije que no tengo ni idea... espero aprender algo aqui, pero de momento: ¿que es un micro? ¿que es un cd4060? ¿que es un motor a pasos? ¿donde puedo conseguir el motor, el micro o el contador?

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Es una idea basica solo tu debes hacer el resto...

Puedes cambiar el pulsador por un circuito que de un pulso cada 5 horas por ejemplo.Subtituir el pulsador por un transistor.

Nota: para un mejor funcionamiento mejor cambiar la polalidad, el pulsador o transistor/final carrera a masa

No es necesario un motor paso a paso, si no una buena mecanizacion y calibraje de los tornillos.
El motorcito puede ser de juguete sin mas complicaciones.
No es necesario invertir el sentido de giro, se para cada vez que tropieza con un tornillo.

Efectivamente se puede hacer con un microcontrolador (ordenador) esto permite un mejor control de todo el sistema, pero no es imprecindible.

El 4060 es un circuito cmos de bajo consumo que se puede alimentar de 3 a 14V.
Internamente lleva un contador y unos inversores que permiten hacer un oscilador.

Con este integrado + 2 resistencias y un condensador puedes realizar un temporizador de larga duracion.

Si tiene un oscilador de 1 segundo en cada patilla tienes un pulso cada:

2^Qn

Q4=1*16=16 seg
Q5=1*32=32 seg
Q6=1*64=64 seg
256,512.1024.2048...


http://uk.geocities.com/ronj_1217/al1/24t.html
http://www-s.ti.com/sc/psheets/schs051/schs051.pdf


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 22, 2006)

...no tengo ni idea de esto pienso aprender, pero de momento tengo que hacer esto porque me corre prisa asi que si me dijeras desde cero (porque no tengo ni idea) que tengo que hacer pues mejor. gracias de antemano 

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 22, 2006)

Primero el tema mecanico:

Un tubo que lo llenas de comida y que debe ajustarse para que el disco lo tape.

Un disco de madera suficiente grueso para que quepa una dosis y el tornillo.
(puedes utilizar varias placas de madera pegada con cola blanca)Haz el agujero mas profundo de lo necesario y luego lo tapas el sobrante con papel, asi es multi-ajuste)

4 Tornillos de cabeza redonda suficientemente grandes para garantizar un buen contacto con el final de carrera.

Un motorcillo
Un final de carrera micro tipo palanca.

Una tabla donde iran pegados el tubo, motor(pasante) y el final de carrera de palanca.

Como funciona:

Quando alimentas el circuito C3 realiza un reset y enpieza a contar con la base de tiempos R1,R2,C1. Despues de QX pulsos una de las salidas pasa a nivel alto y enciende el motor gracias al transistor y el motor empieza a girar.
Como gira el final de carrera cambian de posicion y alimenta el motor que sigue girando hasta llegar al siguiente tornillo.

Como que C2 a realizado un reset y el transistor queda en corte al llegar al siguiente tornillo corta la alimentacion y se para el motor hasta que 4060 vuelva el solo a generar otro pulso.


 Los C1,R1,R2 deben calcularse para que den un pulso cada 1 o 2 segundos.
El Tmotor=C2*(R3+R4) segundos tiempo necesario para que el motor avance lo suficiente para que el final de carrera deje atras el tornillo.

C3 debe tener un valor suficiente para garantizar un reset

R1,R2,C1 mira en el enlace (el electrolitico puede ser de los normales no es critico) la resistencia de 4M7 te sera dificil de localizar utiliza una de 1M, supongo que la meten de un valor ultraelevado para no tener problemas de posibles "fugas del electrolitico", tambien encontraras en los comercios de 1 y 2uf2 de poliester, pero no creo que sea critico.

http://uk.geocities.com/ronj_1217/al1/24t.html 

Para C2 1uf o mas
       R3 de >100k
  R4 >4k7  puede ser un poco critico en teoria forma un divisor de tension donde R3 debe ser superior a 2.5V.

El 4060 o CD4060 o MC4060 es lo mismo y es baratito unos pocos centimos.

Si quieres meter un led deberias conectarlo en la patilla 9

segun el tiempo que te interese conectas un puente o un micro de configuracion a la Q que te interese. Solo un puente el resto de patilllas al aire.


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 23, 2006)

me e enterao de lo mecanico aunque no se que hace el motor ai ni para que vale el final de carrera ese. lo de los R1 y C1 etc no me e enterao de na.. esque estoy un poco pez.
aver de lo que me e enterao: un tubo lleno de comida pegado a una rueda de madera con agujeros, cuando un agujero pasa por el tubo se llena de comida y al seguir girando cae la comida abajo, entonces se para antes de que se llene el segundo. lo de la electronica no tengo ni idea y no me voy a enterar aora en un momento, dime paso a paso lo que tengo que hacer que ya tendre tiempo pa entender porque se hace asi

saludos

pd: esta pagina esta bien para aprender?http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/electronica/elec_basica/default.htm


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 23, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> me e enterao de lo mecanico aunque no se que hace el motor ai ni para que vale el final de carrera ese. lo de los R1 y C1 etc no me e enterao de na.. esque estoy un poco pez.
> aver de lo que me e enterao: un tubo lleno de comida pegado a una rueda de madera con agujeros, cuando un agujero pasa por el tubo se llena de comida y al seguir girando cae la comida abajo, entonces se para antes de que se llene el segundo. lo de la electronica no tengo ni idea y no me voy a enterar aora en un momento, dime paso a paso lo que tengo que hacer que ya tendre tiempo pa entender porque se hace asi
> 
> saludos
> ...



Hola, tal vez pued hacerle algunas modificaciones a este ya esta todo hecho así que solo tendría que entender como funciona.

Este es para regar por las noches, lo hace durante unos cuántos minutos dependiendo del valor que ponga en el preset.

En vez de bomba de agua puede poner un motor que jale una tapita del tubo de comida, cuando el motor deje de jalar la tapita se cierra automáticamente por un resorte.

De esta manera no tiene que hacer contadores tan largos ni nada simplemente cuando caiga la noche ( o el día solo hay que hacer una pequeña modificación) le dará la comida.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/riego1/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 23, 2006)

una cosa, el dibujo ese que sale el el micro no¿? (esperro no haber dicho una barbaridad) ¿como lo ago? ¿que tengo que comprar? ¿hay que programarlo?


saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 23, 2006)

he visto un dosificador de comida por iternet que es una rueda cerrada excepto por una pequeña abertura del tamaño de los compartimentos de la rueda de dentro que es donde va cada dosis de comida (dejo foto) podira contruir eso y con un motocillo hacer que girara la rueda de dentro para dejar caer la comida

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 23, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> una cosa, el dibujo ese que sale el el micro no¿? (esperro no haber dicho una barbaridad) ¿como lo ago? ¿que tengo que comprar? ¿hay que programarlo?
> 
> 
> saludos



Se refiere a mi diagrama? si es así, la respuesta es NO, es un contador que vale menos de $15 pesos solo lo monta y listo 

Ahi viene la lista de material . Yo lo arme una vez, funciona con una pequeña modificación de un aresistencia que satura la transistor hay que ponerla más baja si no funciona tal cual.

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 24, 2006)

lo que esta rodeado en negro que es¿? donde esta la fuente de alimentacion¿? lo rodeado en blanco y azul es una resistencia no¿? eso que sale en las resistencias de 150k 22k 10k etc que es¿?

saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> lo que esta rodeado en negro que es¿? donde esta la fuente de alimentacion¿? lo rodeado en blanco y azul es una resistencia no¿? eso que sale en las resistencias de 150k 22k 10k etc que es¿?
> 
> saludos



Hola si son resistencias
Revise estos links
http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/
http://www.geocities.com/electronicsweb/

También lea algún tutorial de como hacer la placa o circuito impreso o si quiere puede comprar una universal que vienen ya perforadas usted mete lso componentes y los solda y une las patas.

Los puede comprar en una tienda de electrónia (NO DE ELECTRICDAD), en donde venden bocinas tal vez o refacciones para Tvs.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott comento de utilizar una tapita, pero normalmente hay problemas en la dosificacion. Es dificil controlar la cantidad de comida que cae.
De ahi mi mania de meter agujeros, un agujero tapado garantiza una dosis de varios gramos, siempre la misma.

El circuito es exactamente el mismo que yo proponia, solo que han añadido un sistema detector de luz.
El diodo y el condensador junto al motor que han añadido aunque no son esenciales son recomendables.
El transistor TIP31 que han metido es para un motor grande, yo creo que con un BD437 hay suficiente.



Los valores de las resistencias y condensadores puedes tomar los que te digo o los de pablin, no son criticos.

No hay ni microordenador ni nada el 4060 es un integrado de lo mas normal (es como los TTL) muy barato o sea no te preucupes por el presupuesto.
Se sueldan los componentes y funciona.

Un circuito integrado cmos tipo 4060 o lo que es lo mismo MC4060 o CD4060 o HEF4060.

http://www.semiconductors.philips.com/acrobat_download/datasheets/HEF4060B_CNV_3.pdf
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/cd4060b.pdf


Un zocalo de pines torneados (si lo tienen)

Una placa de circuito impreso perforada (debe ser preestañada y que puedas colocar el zocalo, asegurate!!

Compra led's+ resistencia 1k para ver que el circuito funciona. Tambien te permiten hacer pruebas en las distintas salidas (Q4,Q5,Q6...) viendo como se il.luminan.

EL FINAL DE CARRERA






La funcion del pulsador/final de carrera  es para que el motor gire hasta llegar a la siguiente posicion y se pare el solito.
.
El giro es de 90º, justo cuando cae la comida, se carga en el otro extremo, el final de carrera para el motor.

El conjunto tornillo/final de carrera deben colocar-se y calibrarse para que el disco se pare debajo el tubo y el agujero de salida.
Como te has fijado los tormillos no estan en los agujeros, es para no debilitar mas esa zona y poder meter los tornillos simn problemas. Lo que hacemos es desplazar el tornillo fuera del agujero, pero seguimos situandolos a 90º, la colocacion del final de carrera nos permite ajustar donde se para el motor.

Si tienes piezas de ordenador mira si hay microinterruptores de este estilo




Te permiten hacer puentes facilmente para cambiar la frecuencia de giro.
Se conectan a las salidas Qn y unitos a la base del transistor.



LO MAS DIFICIL PARA MI ES LA MECANICA, pero si sabes utilizar la madera deberia serte facil.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2006)

Me parece que esta un poco flaco de electronica.

Le recomiendo que primero nos indique si ya tiene el sistema mecanico.
Si tiene soldador
Si tiene Protoboard
Si es el primer circuito

Asi le ayudaremos segun si nivel, ya que siempre nos pasa lo mismo, hablamos y hablamos suponiendo que nos entienden.

Cuantas veces ha ido usted al mecanico y le explica que la averia del coche es por culpa de no se que pieza y el mecanico se queda tan tranquilo.


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 24, 2006)

la parte mecanica no esta hecha, si tengo soldador, no se que es un protoboard y si es el primer circuito.

la verdad ya me he perdido en lo de la parte mecanica y no se que tengo que hacer, creo que es una rueda con agujeros donde va la comida y cuando gira la rueda cae una dosis, si es asi mañana mismo me pongo a ello.

el final de carrera donde se pone¿? me e enterado de que vale para que el motor de una vuelta de 90º y se pare pero no se como hacerlo.

en ese circuito donde va la pila¿?

y si, la verdad esque me esta costando bastante saber lo que me dicen jeje

saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 24, 2006)

zapeitor dijo:
			
		

> aparte de duplicar el tema no as contestao... otra cosa que es un zocalo¿? y sigo insistiendo donde esta la pila. y otra cosa esa m en un circulo es un motor¿?
> 
> saludos



Hola, un zócalo en ocasiones se refiere a una base para integrados.
La pila, donde marca +12 es el positivo hasta abajo aperecen uno símbolo de 3 líneas paralelas esa es la tierra o el negativo de l afuente.

El círculo con la M es el motor.

Y apoyo lo que dice el tiopepe, aveces el circuito es muy sencillo pero lo mecánico es lo que nos da problemas.

Le sugiero hacer la parte mecánica y en base a ella y sus limitaciones trabajar en lo electrónico. ¿Por que? Por que ya con lo mecánico sabremos a que velocidad meter el motor cuanto tiempo...

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 24, 2006)

Ahora ya conocemos tu nivel, eso ya es otra cosa.

Materiales necesarios:

Dos placas de madera
Una es el soporte vertical  donde se aguantara todo, el otro lo pegas haciendo una escuadra donde se pega el motor.
En el eje colocamos el disco


El disco interesa que sea lo mas gordo posible para que quepa una dosis, lo puedes hacer pegando varios trozos de madera o haciendo un sandwich o emparedado con poliespan expandido.

El motorcillo si tiene mecanica no se la saques asi ira mas despacio y no dara problemas. Por ejemplo de un coche electrico, sacas las ruedas y ya y le pegas el disco de madera.

Como veras he quitado agujeros del disco, funciona igual y parece mas facil fabricarlo.El motorcillo dara una vuelta completa sin parar. La comida cae lateralmente cuando el agujero sale de la base, es lo mismo pero mas sencillo y mejoras la  limpieza.

tambien vale la pena primero solo comprar el final de carrera y haces el primer montaje con el pulsador y comprobaras como funciona.

Si te funciona correctamente la mecanica avísanos y te dare exactamente los valores de las resistencias y condensadores, en un momento lo monto en mi casa y me aseguro que todo funciona perfectamente  el circuito 4060.



La protoboard es una placa especial para probar circuitos sin tener que soldar, pero de forma provisional.

El zocalo es un enchufe especial para circuitos integrados, permite una vez soldado enchufar el integrado y sacarlo con un destornillador sin estropearlo.


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 25, 2006)

ya lo e construido, pero no e podido como me dijiste porque la rueda no me salia perfecta al cortarla y se movia raro cuando giraba. e construido otro modelo

(continua en la otra pagina, esque no se poner varias fotos juntas)


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 25, 2006)

el motor ace girar un trozo de madera para dejar pasar la comida y luego cuando gira hacia el otro lado se queda como en la foto de arriba porque una madera lo para.
aqui sale abierto:


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 25, 2006)

he pensado en hacer algo que se active cuando la medera esta girada dejando pasar la comida para que cambie la polaridad del motor (creo que se dice asi cuando gira al reves) y que cunado choque con la otra madera se pare todo hasta que se encienda la luz otra vez

aver si me explicado bien:

luz apagada (todo parado y la maderita tapando el tubo)- se enciende la luz (la maderita gira a la deracha y se choca con la madera de atras, entonces se invierte el giro del motor y la maderita choca con la madera de la izquierda quedando el tubo cerrado y se para todo (eso se hace con el final de carrera no?)- se apaga la luz (se abre otra vez y se cierra)- se enciende la luz ("")- se apaga la luz ("") etc etc

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 25, 2006)

eso no funciona... voy a acerlo con lo de la rueda con agujeros que tienen una dosis. aver si me sale bien la rueda.

saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jun 26, 2006)

mira no consigo hacerlo y tu diseño no lo entiendo jeje. esplicame paso a paso como en esos libros de informática para torpes lo que tengo que hacer para construir la parte mecanica.

saludos


----------



## danke (Jul 19, 2006)

Saludos, encontré a este señor ke ya fabrico uno.

http://www.oei.org.co/sii/entrega13/art11.htm#aa


----------

